# Dynamic~Tension



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

Who of us ordered the book? 







I did...when I was 7.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 14, 2010)

That girl isn't doing much to inspire the "attract the opposite sex" aspect of the marketing pitch.... They couldnt' come up w/ some buxom Raquel Welch look alike ??


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2010)

DaMayor was still using that picture to paste his comic book pages together daily...well only after he'd rendered the Sears catalog unopenable.....anything with bare legs and cleavage was inspirational propaganda....kids these days have it made with the internet...I used to have to flip channels for half an hour just to find some cleavage or partial buttcheek or at least tight fitting pants....sometimes you'd just have to settle for a cartoon chick like She-Ra or Morticia from the Addams family....


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

Get it straight...it was the JC Penny's catalog. Then there was that glorious day when the first mass mailing of Frederick's of Hollywood  catalogs went out...MEMORIES, LIKE THE CORNERS OF MY MIND...

I don't recall where I first saw the Charles Atlas thing.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> That girl isn't doing much to inspire the "attract the opposite sex" aspect of the marketing pitch.... They couldnt' come up w/ some buxom Raquel Welch look alike ??



Those ads started appearing in magazines in the mid 1940's, Raquel was all of five years old. 


Hmm, now that I think about it, that WOULD have been a bigger attraction to DaMayor.  The sick bastard.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Hmm, now that I think about it, that WOULD have been a bigger attraction to DaMayor.  The sick bastard.



Hey Hey! Dateline NBC has NOT been in or near my kitchen.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey Hey! Dateline NBC has NOT been in or near my kitchen.


Of course not since they always have the pervs meet at the "childs" house....they may not have been in your kitchen but you and Dateline have been in a kitchen at the same time.  Remember that time they busted your restaurant when you started serving a lumpy strawberry gravy over the pork jobs and they found out you were secretly dosing your customers with creatine, which everybody associates with steroids, and they kept pushing you to find out why.  "Was it to make some point that steroids are harmless?" "Are you trying to "man-up" America once again?" ........Damayors answer, "Well first creatine isn't a steroid and second I had 5 tubs of this shit and when I bought a better product Ironmaglabs CEE  I had to find some way of getting rid of that other crap...."


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

as a kid i wondered what that book for 30cents was about and what was in it... comic books...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Of course not since they always have the pervs meet at the "childs" house....they may not have been in your kitchen but you and Dateline have been in a kitchen at the same time. Remember that time they busted your restaurant when you started serving a lumpy strawberry gravy over the pork jobs and they found out you were secretly dosing your customers with creatine, which everybody associates with steroids, and they kept pushing you to find out why. "Was it to make some point that steroids are harmless?" "Are you trying to "man-up" America once again?" ........Damayors answer, "Well first creatine isn't a steroid and second I had 5 tubs of this shit and when I bought a better product Ironmaglabs CEE  I had to find some way of getting rid of that other crap...."


  your killing me a well thought out answer...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> That girl isn't doing much to inspire the "attract the opposite sex" aspect of the marketing pitch.... *They couldnt' come up w/ some buxom Raquel Welch look alike ??*



Maybe not a Raquel look-alike, but Pudgy was certainly a role model of note. 






*Abbye "Pudge" Stockton* (August 11, 1917 in Santa Monica, California ??? June 26, 2006) was a professional strongwoman  and forerunner of present day female bodybuilders, who became famous through her involvement with Muscle Beach in the 1940s.

Abbye Eville was born on August 11, 1917, and moved to Santa Monica, California in 1924. She acquired the nickname "Pudgy" as a child, and the name stuck, even though she weighed approximately 115 pounds at a height of 5'2". She began dating UCLA student Les Stockton during her senior year of high school; they were married in 1941.

Abbye and Les were frequent visitors to Muscle Beach, where they primarily worked on acrobatics and gymnastics. Following World War II, several thousand people would frequently gather to see their performances on weekends. To capitalize on their popularity, the city of Santa Monica built an elevated outdoor platform. One of their most famous feats involved Pudgy serving as the "understander", supporting Les (180 pounds) over her head in a hand to hand stand. Pudgy quickly became a media favorite, and was included in pictorials in Life, Pic, and Laff. She was also featured in the newsreels Whatta Build and Muscle Town USA, as well as ads for Ritamine Vitamin Company and the Universal Camera Company. She estimated that she was featured on the cover of forty-two magazines by the end of the 1940s (Todd, 1999). She posed with many of the top male bodybuilders of the time, including John Grimek and Steve Reeves (Black, 2004).

In 1944, Stockton began writing a regular column on women's training, "Barbelles", in Strength & Health magazine,[1] then the most influential fitness magazine in the world. She also helped organize the first sanctioned weightlifting contests for women. The first of these contests with a sanction from the Amateur Athletic Union was held on February 28, 1947 at the Southwest Arena in Los Angeles. In that contest, Stockton pressed 100 pounds, snatched 105 pounds, and clean and jerked 135 pounds.

Physique contests for women were virtually non-existent in the 1940s, and Stockton held only one such title during her career - she was named "Miss Physical Culture Venus" in 1948. She was inducted into the IFBB Hall of Fame in 2000.

Pudgy and husband Les had one daughter, Laura, born in 1953. Les died on April 19, 2004 at the age 87 from melanoma (Roark, 2004). Abbye died on June 26, 2006 at the age of 88 from complications due to Alzheimer's disease.

From *Abbye "Pudgy" Stockton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2010)

> In that contest, Stockton pressed 100 pounds, snatched 105 pounds, and clean and jerked 135 pounds.


She could hold her 180lb husband over her head and that's her numbers?  She must've been holding back.....


----------

